# Altima swaps? dont worry i sarched the topic.



## NissanSentra92 (May 31, 2005)

ok i was wondering what are the main swap(the least complicated) swap to perform into the 93'-97' Altima.I've seen the Sr20de/det and really thats all ive ever seen.but is their any other engines worth putting in this car? im looking for a turbo set-up for one.and i just want to know the best ngine to use and what all i woul dneed to make it happen.thanks


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah, you can put an SR20 into an Altima, but it takes a whole crap load of time and money. The best thing you can do to get serious power gains is get a turbo for the KA. just run your turbo kinda low (like 7lbs) on your stock engine. if you wanna turn up the boost, then you'll have to beef up your engine. Bottom line, don't swap the engine in your altima, just get a turbo for the one you already have.


----------



## SquackDiddy (Aug 24, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> yeah, you can put an SR20 into an Altima, but it takes a whole crap load of time and money. The best thing you can do to get serious power gains is get a turbo for the KA. just run your turbo kinda low (like 7lbs) on your stock engine. if you wanna turn up the boost, then you'll have to beef up your engine. Bottom line, don't swap the engine in your altima, just get a turbo for the one you already have.


what items are needed to put a sr20 in the altima? mounts, wiring, etc?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

too much work is needed. its expensive as well. the altima is a beast when its boosted, just expensive is all. better off going all bolt-ons and adding nitrous - like me. 
i will get my 13 second pass this month.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

SquackDiddy said:


> what items are needed to put a sr20 in the altima? mounts, wiring, etc?


I heard it requires mounts, axles, transmission, etc.


----------

